# Back bar’s to re gold fill the letter or to leave???



## teamballsout (Jun 14, 2020)

Any suggestions? I know the insides need to be tumble clean but should a guy re gold fill the letters! or just clean fill with whisky and enjoy!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 14, 2020)

teamballsout said:


> Any suggestions? I know the insides need to be tumble clean but should a guy re gold fill the letters! or just clean fill with whisky and enjoy!View attachment 208739


Are they valuable? If so leave them alone. If not valuable  liquid gold them and enjoy.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jun 15, 2020)

I'd leave them personally.  Even if they don't display as well, it feels like you'd be removing a lot of historical context to re-do the gold lettering.


----------



## teamballsout (Jun 15, 2020)

Hey ROBBYBOBBY that’s one thing I’m not sure of on these ones is the value? I’m out of central Canada and Barclay76 is out of Cincinnati Ohio I believe not to far from the Ontario border and Great Lakes I guess. Thanks for your thoughts CanadianBottles I also had those thoughts so I’ll prob give them an inside tumble and let them shine!!!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 16, 2020)

I don't know about this style for sure. What I do know is the 1880 Barclay 76 flask and 1890 lady leg whiskey both amber are worth $20. Do you know the year they were made? What about any manufactures marks? 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

